# bataleon evil twin 155 vs Jeremy jones 156 who is the winner ?



## buttchunx (Feb 16, 2008)

save ur self the pain of gettin the burton its really freekin stiff 
and the evil twin best board ive ever tried in my life hands down i found a new love


----------

